# help with 2450 (38413) toro



## patmil (Dec 12, 2014)

dad bought it in 2000. belt broke. put new belt on and something is not right. there is a spring missing, the Spring-Extension.. where does it go????? can not find info any where on internet. plus the new belt feels a bit too long.what is the part number for the belt?


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome from the Garden State


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello pat, welcome to *SBF!!* maybe this will help
Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Pat, missing and where does it go are completely separate things
What is the issue? Link yourself to Toro here.
Toro |


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum pat. The belt is part number 95-6151 and is item #13 on the parts list. Here is a link to a service manual that may help. Pages 5-16 and 5-17 give side views of the drive. Look on the frame for a scratch mark for where the spring might connect? I hope this helps.

Toro Single Stage Snow Blower Manual


----------



## patmil (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the help. Have to get the spring-extension #14. I think i know how it goes on.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the un frozen TUNDRA.


----------

